# Diagramas de DVD ( Piooner - Sony - Daewoo - Samsung - LG - Phillips )



## flaKobuKaro

Deseo compartir un archivo con los enlaces a diversos diagramas de dvd que nos podrían ser útiles en la reparación de algunos de ellos.....

Los diagramas listados en el archivo son:


Pioneer DVD DV-270s
Daewoo DVG-6000D	
LG Home Theater FFH-DV25	
Samsung Combo DVD-V1000XAP	
Samsung DVD Amplificador HT-P10TXAH	
Samsung DVD-P260XAO
Samsung DVD-P361KXAO	
Samsung DVD-P450XAO
Sharp DVD DVSL90	
Sharp Home Theater HTCN150DVW	
Sony DVD DVP-NS53P	
Pioneer DVD DV-285S
Samsung DVD Amp HTDB120LH_XEU	
SONY DVD TRAINING MANUAL	
Daewoo DVG-6000D	
LG Home Theater FFH-DV25	
Phillips Combo DVP-620VR	
Phillips DVD 616K	
Phillips DVD 625K-627K	
Phillips DVD 761K	
Phillips DVD Q35	
Phillips DVD Q50	
Phillips DVDR615-MRV640	
Phillips DVD-R75	
Phillips DVP 320-323 
Phillips DVP 520-530
Phillips DVP 640K-642K
Phillips Fólder DVD Recorder Latam
Phillips Home Theater HTS 3300
Phillips Home Theater HTS 3400
Phillips Home Theater LX 700
Phillips Home Theater LX 3000D-3500D
Phillips Home Theater MX 2500D
Phillips Home Theater MX 3600
Phillips Home Theater MX 3900D
Phillips Home Theater MX 5500D
Phillips Home Theater MX 5800SA
Phillips Home Theater MX6000i
Phillips Home Theater LX 3600D
Phillips Modulo DVD MSD-512
Phillips Modulo DVDR 985
Pioneer DVD DV-270s
Pioneer DVD DV-285S
Samsung Combo DVD-V1000XAP	
Samsung DVD Amp HTDB120LH_XEU	
Samsung DVD Amplificador HT-P10TXAH	
Samsung DVD-P260XAO	
Samsung DVD-P361KXAO
Samsung DVD-P450XAO	
Samsung DVD-S223	
Samsung DVD-V3300
Sharp DVD DVSL90
Sharp Home Theater HTCN150DVW
Sony DVD DVP-NS53P
SONY DVD TRAINING MANUAL

espero les sea de gran ayuda....


----------



## Giovanni Percy

Son de gran ayuda se pasaron con los mejores


----------



## el-rey-julien

les dejo una pagina donde pueden descargar gratis y sin ningún tipo de registro ,miles de esquemas TV, DVD ,
LAVARROPAS, ETC ETC ETC 

https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/

a descargar¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad,rey de todas las cosas ¡¡¡


----------

